# Tri-County Hunt Club - Meriwether County



## Uncle Joe (May 8, 2006)

FULL For 07 Season

QDM, 825 Acres, 19 members.  Mature hardwoods, some pines, creeks, deer, turkey, and hogs.  Club is divided into 40 acre grids.  Each member receives one exclusive grid.  Members who purchase two grids are allowed to bring one guest per day throughout the season; children 15 and younger-free.  Located just 20 minutes south of Peachtree City near the little town of Haralson on Line Creek…easy drive from Atlanta.  $800.00 



Contact Info:  Uncle Joe's E-Mail link


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 8, 2006)

We may also offer "Turkey Only Memberships" if any one is interested. Let me know so we can organize. 
       "Uncle Joe"


----------



## copperhead (May 9, 2006)

*Club*

How many members do you need?


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 9, 2006)

copperhead said:
			
		

> How many members do you need?



Nice to hear from you again, we have 8 openings. I don't recall if I told you that we have some hogs moving onto the property along the creek bottom, Steve that lives close to the camp has already shot 2 and has video of about 40 more.


----------



## donniec (May 9, 2006)

Hi guys do you have a contact number to call ?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (May 9, 2006)

*Membership*

Ever consider a partial member for a smaller fee? I could get there for one hunt perhaps one week max for deer and turkey each season. I am a responsible person, Firefighter, Family Man,  but not able to get to GA often. I did maintain my GA Lifetime hunting license. I just need a chance to use it but I just can not get away as much as I would like.

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 12, 2006)

copperhed call me again, your # didn't come through on VM.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 12, 2006)

How much would a turkey hunting membership be? How many turkey hunt it already?


----------



## hoghunter (May 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 16, 2006)

Got a few full membership spots open. Anyone interested in turkey only, I will be getting back to you.


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 19, 2006)

Still have a couple openings


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2006)

If folks are looking for a good area to hunt I'd say this is it.I've hunted in coweta on line creek a few times.It was loaded with big deer.BIG DEER travel on the major water ways!!!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (May 20, 2006)

*Hello Joe*

I sent you some emails subsequent to our discussions. Did they get through? Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 22, 2006)

Job relocations have resulted in 3 more openings for membership.


----------



## hoghunter (May 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Russell (May 29, 2006)

You mentioned the ability to purchase additional grids.   Does it cost a full membership to lock up an additional grid and how many additional grids are already locked up by current members.
Thanks


----------



## Uncle Joe (May 30, 2006)

Yes it is full price for an additional grid, there are currently 5 members with 2 grids. By doing this you can bring a guest at any time (rules say no guests before 12/1) and we are all open to swapping spots in our unhunted grid. The more guys that get 2, means less total members and less pressure and more flexability. Over the past 6 years that I have hunted this property the most people I have seen on any given day was 10 on opening day, usualy it is 3 - 5 most weeks, we have always had a few guys that only hunt turky and thought it was worth the membership to do that due to the large # of good goblers. I got a 25# 2 bearded old tom last year with 1-3/8 spurs. We are hoping to get some hog hunters on board because the hogs have moved up Line Creek from the Flint River and we don't want them to over run the club as they can quickly do. If anybody has any questions PM or E-Mail me with your # and I will call back asap.


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 1, 2006)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> If folks are looking for a good area to hunt I'd say this is it.I've hunted in coweta on line creek a few times.It was loaded with big deer.BIG DEER travel on the major water ways!!!



Also getting some BIG 300+ HOGS coming up from the Flint River


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 4, 2006)

The rule makers have decided to allow - 4 - Turky only memberships to the club. the cost will be $400 and will run the duration of the 2007 turkey season.
Either reply to post or you can respond by PM or E-mail


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 6, 2006)

2 turkey memberships and 2 full memberships left


----------



## toddboucher (Jun 6, 2006)

quick question- are you only allowed to hunt your grid?


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 6, 2006)

You have a choice to allow other members to hunt yours in exchange for equal privledge,and we are trying to set it up so there are 2 vacant first come first served grids for guys who want a change of pace as the paterns change with the seasons. Also we plan to have a couple club meetings to determine if this system meets everyones needs, if it doesn't we will change the rules so that MOST everyon is happy. You will never make everybody happy.


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 14, 2006)

*what does ttt mean?*



			
				Uncle Joe said:
			
		

> ttt



just wonderin'


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Thanks*



			
				pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> Take to top....ttt
> 
> It is just a post filler so that the thread floats to the top of the forum to get more chances at being viewed....


 <eom>


----------



## Phil (Jun 27, 2006)

Any chance of getting a hog-only partial lease?  I kave a deer/turkey, and want hogs only.


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry Phil, the way the club is structured it wouldn't work.
PM me with your Phone # and I will call and explain, you might still have some interest.


----------



## ccdnbrown (Jun 30, 2006)

*American Bulldogs~Hunting Dogs*

www.crossfireamericanbulldogs.com


----------



## ccdnbrown (Jun 30, 2006)

Just wanted to share this with you.


----------



## dukedawg (Dec 8, 2006)

Joe, let me know if any spots come up for the 07' season.  My dad and myself would be interested.  Also, if we ended up having the opportunity to join, what is the possibility of aquiring two grids that are together.  Any info you could provide would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks 

Wes


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 8, 2006)

Uncle Joe said:


> You have a choice to allow other members to hunt yours in exchange for equal privledge,and we are trying to set it up so there are 2 vacant first come first served grids for guys who want a change of pace as the paterns change with the seasons. Also we plan to have a couple club meetings to determine if this system meets everyones needs, if it doesn't we will change the rules so that MOST everyon is happy. You will never make everybody happy.



Good afternoon.  If you do change the club rules to allow all the lease to be hunted either with a sign-in or pin system please let me know as I would like to join.
Thanks.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 8, 2006)

JUST MY TWO CENTS BUT THE GRID SYSTEM WILL NEVER BE FAIR FOR EVERYONE. SOME WILL HAVE SPOTS THEY WANT GOOD DEER TRAVEL CORRIDORS OTHERS WILL END UP WITH BAD AREAS. PART OF HUNTING SHOULD BE FINDING WHAT YOU THINK IS THE BEST SPOT. JUST HAVING TO SIT ON 40 ACRES EVERY TIME YOU HUNT DEMINISHES A GOOD HUNTERS ABLITITY TO ADAPT TO  DEERS CHANGING FEEDING AND TRAVEL HABITS. WOULD NEVER WORK FOR ME. JUST MY OPINION, I KNOW IT HAS GOOD SAFTEY REASONS AND HELPS CURB DISAGREEMENTS OVER WHO HUNTS WHERE, BUT IF PEOPLE WOULD JUST RESPECT EACH OTHER AND ACT LIKE ADULTS A PIN IN SYSTEM WHERE EACH HUNTER HAS A PIN WITH THEIR NAME ATTACHED TO IT IS PROBABLY  THE MOST FAIR WAY AND DO IT ON A FIRST AT PIN IN BOARD RULE WITH ALL PINS REMOVED EVERY NIGHT. HAVE SEEN CLUBS THAT ALLOW JUST ONE PERSONAL STAND SITE WITH MAYBE A 150-200 YARD RADIUS.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 30, 2007)

Joe,

Maybe we can link up for sure this year!


----------



## jblakehunter (Jul 3, 2007)

I am interested in this club if there are any openings. Let me know please!


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jul 9, 2007)

I've gotten several PM's and e mails about the club so far this year, sorry everyone it is full already. I am keping everyones message or # in case anything changes and will contact you in order as soon as something changes.


----------



## jepho1 (Jul 30, 2007)

any openings left?? call me if so.. 770-294-1334 jeff


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Joe*

Let me know after the season closes. With enough advance warning I could come up with the $4 and hope to join you in 2008


----------

